# Saga Guitar kits



## Zofar (Mar 8, 2006)

http://www.guitarpartsusa.com/cat--Guitar-Necks-Bodies-Kits--MAIN10

Does anyone havea ny experiance with these? I am thinking about getting one, mainly because I want a telecaster but without the ugly fender head, and the price difference. any comments?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I've looked at them. For a Hundred + dollars how can you go wrong. You can alway upgrade the electronics later & hardware later if you think you need to. I have first hand experience with a Carvin Bolt Kit. Nice guitar a little more expensive though.


----------

